# Toronto-Ehmac meet



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Before you go any further, yes I *am* aware of the other threads. This one is different. I'm asking if anyone wants to meet up in Toronto somewhere (you knew that was coming, ya read the title didn't you?) I noticed that no one has tried meeting up in the T-dot yet. 

Let the planning begin:


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

Sounds good to me. It would be nice to meet fellow Toronto EhMacers.

Where and when is the question


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

That's what _I'm_ trying to find out...Anyone else interested?


----------



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

Could be interested, but I have little-uns. Whether or not I can make a 'meet is dependent on timing and scheduling. I'll keep an eye on this thread, though ...


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Ummm... I would love too, but I am wondering if there is an age where you are too young to be in? Is there? Thanks anyway


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I'd be there. As for a location, if we are going with the kinda bar/restaurant idea, I'd recommend The Green Room. Central location, and damn good drinks


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm interested in this venture. Keep me posted! Always nice to meet fellow Mac fans.


----------



## mac-man6 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm up for it, the Green Room is decent and just of the Bloor Subway. We could also do Mr. Greenjeans in the Eaton Centre on kareoke night, or not. But Mr. Greenjeans is a nice place and holds a quiet little nook in the mall.


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

Could be lots of fun to put faces on the nicknames here. Would I be able to bring my friend along-- he isn't a member of the forum but its a rabbid Apple fan.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice responses  

Does anyone here have any more information on the Greenroom? Any websites or phone numbers to check out?

Also, does anyone here remember where the location was for the Ottawa meet? That would help a lot


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Could this be the Green Room your talkin' about:

http://www.toronto.com/profile/149645/

http://www.torontoplus.ca/portal/profile.do?act=print&profileID=1024213&sectionID=

Anything can be found with google...

Oh, and I'm not comin', I just thought I'd provide some info.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Kosh said:


> Oh, and I'm not comin', I just thought I'd provide some info.


Thanks!  

By the way, why aren't you coming? We're trying to make a date/time when everyone can make it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Kosh said:


> Could this be the Green Room your talkin' about


Wow...
That neighbourhood brings back memories,
I went to the Central Tech Art dept in the 70's and later to O.C.A.

I grew up at Lippincott and Lennox in the 60's and remember when Lee's Palace
used to be a Burlesque Club called The Blue Orchid.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Green Room?

I stopped having meetings there when the place got too cool, and could unexpectedly overfill with hundreds of people trying to shout over the music unsuccessfully.

I imagine that during the day this kind of atmosphere is unlikely.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

iNeedhelp said:


> Thanks!
> 
> By the way, why aren't you coming? We're trying to make a date/time when everyone can make it.


It might have something to do with the fact that I'm in Ottawa.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll try and come....might be tricky though with a 5 week old baby and a lamed up wife.
We'll see what date is picked.

I remember this being talked about before but it died on it's arse......apparently Torontians are always too busy to do anything


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Loafer said:


> I remember this being talked about before but it died on it's arse......apparently Torontians are always too busy to do anything


Yes...
Paupers I believe was the location for the meet, Or was that the Magic meetup?
Whatever, This most likely will take awhile and I'll probably be down south on a
cruise ship by the time it does get organized.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

dolawren said:


> Yes...
> Paupers I believe was the location for the meet, Or was that the Magic meetup?
> Whatever, This most likely will take awhile and I'll probably be down south on a
> cruise ship by the time it does get organized.



Lucky you... I would love to be on a cruise ship in the Caribbean...

Or you could "be" at the meet via iChat!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

poisonmonkey said:


> Lucky you... I would love to be on a cruise ship in the Caribbean...
> 
> Or you could "be" at the meet via iChat!


Maybe you would and maybe you wouldn't, The first stop at Cozumel has been
cancelled due to Wilma, But I'll be river tubing in Belize at least and beach
bumming in Roatan, So it's not a complete loss.

Leaving a week today, I don't know about chatting, I'll be busy resting my mouse hand.

The cruise ship:
http://www.ncl.com/fleet/09/sun.htm

How Cozumel looked before Wilma:
http://www.montychandler.com/cozumel.htm

After Wilma:
http://www.yourcontactintheamericas.com/wilma/index.html


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

what! such a revolutionary concept... meet... and give up the safe anonymity of our age. Perhaps we should all wear masks reflecting our avatars!


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Maybe someplace along the Danforth? Lots of pubs between Broadview and Pape, easy to get to by transit, plus the greatest advantage, I can easily stagger home afterwards ...


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

RISCHead said:


> what! such a revolutionary concept... meet... and give up the safe anonymity of our age. Perhaps we should all wear masks reflecting our avatars!


Unfortunatley, it's a bit late for Halloween ... would be fun though


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Anyone have any times that you're available for in particular? I'd say January, because it's after Christmas and New Years Eve and all that stuff...Unless ya wanna meet _for_ New Years Eve?


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Yeah, The Green Room may be a bit too loud these days. Mr. Greenjeans is a good idea, especially if they do have a private room. We could make this all official or something


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

Count me in! Hopefully NEWBIES are allowed?
I'll keep up on the posts to see where & when. Sounds like PHUN!


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Bud Bray said:


> Count me in! Hopefully NEWBIES are allowed?
> I'll keep up on the posts to see where & when. Sounds like PHUN!


Of course newbies can come I'm happen to be one too!  

So, by the way, are we changing the location to Mr. Greenjeans? Because that's a good idea...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Victory Cafe (a block from Honest Ed's west, a block south) used to have a separate room off the front entrance; as well, there is a large upstairs area; both were good for 'meetings.'


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm in!! I've been on a few meet-ups with other mac forums and I can say it's always been a great time.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm game for The Victory Cafe or Mr. Greenjeans. They both seem like good places to have a meet (they have areas for "meets" such as this one).

And if that doesn't work out, there's always good old Tim's.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Good ol Tims is good...even though I don't live in Toronto and wouldn't be at this meet...but you can be as loud as you want there...and they shouldn't kick you out.......;-) Or maybe Cafe MIrage at Kennedy Commons.


----------



## woodyj (Jul 12, 2004)

Many from outside of Toronto won't come because of the city. Odds are against anything bad happening, but many feel (know) the odds are better if they stay out completely. I lived in Cabbagetown for 5 yrs, in TO for 8, wish I could get to Brampton efficiently without driving through it. Just not my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

If it goes long enough to get done only around Christmas, I might be able to come... That is unless of course there are ANY other ehmac-ers from Guelph. I think I remember only a couple.

Have fun on my behalf and if the Green Room doesn't work out, the Wheat Sheaf is awesome... Talk to themanchovie about that one.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

It should be somewhere in the core with wifi...


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I think Cafe Mirage is a good idea, because we can be as loud as we want there.

A good day for me is Saturday the 26th (last saturday of the month). What's good for you guys?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Actually, I was planning on having a little meet at the Canadian International Auto Show in Toronto (Convention Center) in February with some ehMacers, before you posted this idea. I know its somewhat far in the future, but perhaps looking at cars and talking about Macs is a good way to meet.

You see, the problem with the bar situation is that I'm underage .


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Oshawa is more frightening than downtown Toronto.




woodyj said:


> Many from outside of Toronto won't come because of the city. Odds are against anything bad happening, but many feel (know) the odds are better if they stay out completely. I lived in Cabbagetown for 5 yrs, in TO for 8, wish I could get to Brampton efficiently without driving through it. Just not my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> Actually, I was planning on having a little meet at the Canadian International Auto Show in Toronto (Convention Center) in February with some ehMacers, before you posted this idea. I know its somewhat far in the future, but perhaps looking at cars and talking about Macs is a good way to meet.
> 
> You see, the problem with the bar situation is that I'm underage .


It's only a problem if you get carded..he he I imagine if you go in with a Large group they won't give damn. Or if it is a place that also serves food then you can be in there as long as you aren't getting wasted. 

What about a place like the Armadillo texas Grill on front or the Bier Market in the esplinade or the flatiron and firkin?

I am in the very core all day long (Bay and King) but most of the places around there are pricey business places. THere is also the elephant and castle at King and Simco. (this is a great place to meet as is usually fairly empty and huge with big areas to meet and good food and lots of beer. They are also a resturant so it would not be an issue but they are still like a traditional english pub just bigger and with straight teeth.

How old are you? (12 would be an issue but 17 would probably not)


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Cafe Mirage isn't a bar. And besides even if you are underage, if this make you feel better, my 13 year old cousin goes to that place.

So how's everyone feelin' about the 26th of this month in Cafe Mirage? (This is not official yet, I'm just checking to see who's available...)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

AppleAuthority said:


> Actually, I was planning on having a little meet at the Canadian International Auto Show in Toronto (Convention Center) in February with some ehMacers, before you posted this idea. I know its somewhat far in the future, but perhaps looking at cars and talking about Macs is a good way to meet.
> 
> You see, the problem with the bar situation is that I'm underage .


I like that idea, I'm usually at the auto show by myself every year,
Having an ehMac meet at the auto show would be a great idea.

They even have a bar/snack area.

D


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

The problem with the autosow is i always end up buying cars.

But it is pretty fun....


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

iNH, I'll actually be out of town that weekend, but I think you're on the right idea - somebody just needs to suggest a date and time, else all we'll be doing is throwing suggestions around and never getting anywhere.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

highapostle said:


> iNH, I'll actually be out of town that weekend, but I think you're on the right idea - somebody just needs to suggest a date and time, else all we'll be doing is throwing suggestions around and never getting anywhere.


Aw man, you won't be able to come? How about the weekend before that, are you good then? 

I really want to start planning a date and time for this event instead of just "throwing suggestions around." So how about Cafe Mirage on the 19th of this month?


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

wow I read threw all 5 pages and Id have to say the choice of location seems to be "uncommon"

Im not trying to start anything here but heres what I would have assumed...

A meet would have been at a recognised establishment that caters to many differnt tastes and likes that way appealing to more people and getting greater turn outs.

Maybe consider a popular resturant that serves drinks that way old and young can join in heck old can even switch his coke with youngers rum n coke just to make everyone happy.

maybe consider something like caseys kelseys east sides a firkin pub??!!! play some ntn there! Something at yorkdale rain forest cafe? ( subway and highway access and then make a group appearance at the apple store?)

Green jeans seemed like a good idea, the green room sorta scared me, thats kinda like sugesting hooters ( might not appeal to everyone ya know)?

Final thought might wanna consider something close to a hwy that way city people can subway it and suburb people can get there on the 401 and get out with little hastle, places like yorkdale area or yonge and sheppard has a decent area of resturants n pubs

shoe

ps fri nights are good for me but im atmosphere picky so ill have to see what all yall come up with


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

shoe said:


> wow I read threw all 5 pages and Id have to say the choice of location seems to be "uncommon"
> 
> Im not trying to start anything here but heres what I would have assumed...
> 
> ...


agreed, though with the holiday shopping season, it might be a bit nightmarish  

I'm agreeable with Rainforest Cafe at Yorkdale and a visit to the Apple store as well 

Nov 26 may work, else I can't make it till Dec 16-17 and that would be it for the year.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Some one should just run 2 polls - one for the date and time and the other for the location.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

RISCHead said:


> Some one should just run 2 polls - one for the date and time and the other for the location.


Okay good idea...Let's have a "mini poll". All you have to do is just copy nd paste the choices in your reply and add a smiley (  ) at the end of your choice. At the bottom of the poll tell why you chose what you did.

Rainforest Cafe
Cafe Mirage  
Kelsey's
Canadian International Auto Show
Green Jeans
Firkin

I chose Cafe Mirage because I like their food, and the place is good enough for an "outdoorsy" (or indoor) meet. It's a good place for socializing...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Put me down for "Wherever". If the date works out for me, I'll show. Though I have a funny feeling I may be the only woman there.... 

Though when place and date are determined, I request posting a new thread with the time, date, location and any other details about the event--that way, people who aren't interested in wading through pages of discussion about the event can just see it and decide if they want to go, and later, someone can post pictures or something. 

You might also be able to use that thread for RSVPs (or make a note of who to PM for RSVPs) so that whoever organizes this can give the venue an idea of the numbers expected--if it's a busy bar or restaurant, they'd appreciate that so they can set aside space.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

draz said:


> How old are you? (12 would be an issue but 17 would probably not)



You don't know my age yet? It's only been posted a thousand times! 



Just kidding. I don't have a problem with a pub, but generally the staff have a problem with me being there--or more so, the law. At the age of 14 (although I look more like 17), I'm not allowed in bars, period. Nor would my parents allow.

On the idea of the Rainforest Cafe, I like that very much. Yorkdale isn't a far commute for me, and I like the food 

And on the way out I can stop into the Apple Store and look for a case for my video iPod.


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

26th is no good for me, i'll be visiting the inlaws in Virginia. The weekend before is good for me and 2 weeks after (not sure how long we'll be down there). As for location, anywhere is fine, i'm of age *grin*
Bud


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Did anyone see my poll instructions?


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

oohh November isn't good for me. December 17 would be good. Rainforest Cafe is good...easy travel by subway.

Another option is Axis Bar in High Park. Good atmosphere, plenty of room.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Nov 19 does work for me.

Yorkdale is a good spot, as the highway and transit access is good. I personally like the Pickle Barrel there, but I would be willling to give Rainforest a shot ...

I still think Danforth is a good area. Besides it being my neck of the woods, there's lots of pubs and restaurants along its length, and it's right by the DVP. Allen's (near Broadview) has a pretty decent dinner menu, a dozen beers on tap, and about 140 different varieties of whiskey and scotch. Definitely something for everyone there


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

November itself isn't very good for me. I have a play running until the 26th. Which reminds me, I should make a post about that...

I'm up for any of those places, but Rainforest sounds like a good idea, as we can make a mass stop at the Apple store again


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

How about the first Saturday in December at Rainforest Cafe (it seems most of you guys want to head down to Apple....We could go together....lol)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I realize this suggestion may over-reach the formality of this meet-up (and I'm not volunteering to follow up on this myself), but does the Apple store in Yorkdale have a meeting room or access to one? One would think that meetings of Apple computer users don't present themselves very often and Apple Canada may want to capitalize...

Something infinitely less formal, and subject to availability, would be the Second Cup chairs and tables just outside the Apple store.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I realize this suggestion may over-reach the formality of this meet-up (and I'm not volunteering to follow up on this myself), but does the Apple store in Yorkdale have a meeting room or access to one? One would think that meetings of Apple computer users don't present themselves very often and Apple Canada may want to capitalize...
> 
> Something infinitely less formal, and subject to availability, would be the Second Cup chairs and tables just outside the Apple store.


That's a good suggestion, only if Yorkdale had meeting rooms like the ones seen in my dreams. 

*sigh*

I think Rainforest Cafe is a good location for this meet. Most users seem to agree on this. The only problem we seem to be having though, is the date and time....


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Yup, Sat December 3 at the Rainforest Cafe works for me. Who else?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think we should simulcast four different ehMac parties across Canada via iChat. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

The Great Waka said:


> Yup, Sat December 3 at the Rainforest Cafe works for me. Who else?


Works for me!


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't think the Rainforest Cafe would be able to fit a large group. Then again, I haven't been there in years so maybe they changed the layout.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

sketch said:


> I don't think the Rainforest Cafe would be able to fit a large group. Then again, I haven't been there in years so maybe they changed the layout.



you could say that about any resturant from swiss chalet to mcdonalds to caseys to rainforsest to the keg.

how many people are even going to this undetermined date and time anyway?

I think someone soon will have to step up to the plate and say ok its gonna be here on this date or this will keep going around in circles, not everyone will be able to make it just have to have a meet and then have another 1 some other time and eventually everyone who wants to go will hopefully get to go

check out the toyota nation forum they are really good at setting up meets

another idea dave and busters has meeting rooms its at 400 and 7 but thats no good for people travelling on public transportation really

shoe


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

December 3 isn't good for me. How about the following weekend, December 10 or the 17? Is that ok with you guys?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is getting silly. Someone just pick a location in Yorkdale on a Friday night. The weekends are going to be crazy with Christmas shoppers now and you'll go crazy finding a parking spot. I think that Caseys is the best since it's so close to the Apple Store.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

December 3 at Yorkdale works for me.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Okay, Yorkdale, December 3rd, and the Rain Forest Cafe for lunch until dinner. Gives us a broad range, and leaves me with some time to make the commute (hopefully I'll make it). Oh, and in the year 2005, if anyone is wondering.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Actually, on second thought, the Sunday may be better. Majority rules, but it may easier for some people, because I know quite a few Christmas parties are happening over that weekend.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Sunday isn't as great for me ... evening would be a possibility, but I can't say for sure right now.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Okay well let's see what best to get the majority in. I just found out that my mom is having her Christmas party on the Saturday, so I doubt I can make it. But again, what's best for the majority.


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> Actually, on second thought, the Sunday may be better. Majority rules, but it may easier for some people, because I know quite a few Christmas parties are happening over that weekend.


You're making us...K R A Z Y!

OK. SUNDAY DECEMBER 4, 12 pm at the Rainforest! 

Sheesh! I'd hate to try to go to a movie with any of you guys! 
We ALL must be LIBRAS!
*grin*


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Done!


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

Um, do we all wear tags with our "online handle"?
...or all have tags saying "Vote for Pedro"? Or "Max Peck"?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I am gonna come with my Mom (I am only 12 you see!), but who else will come? And what will we do? Will we get Tshirts? I will wear my Apple Store Tee!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I remember when Apple Store Yorkdale opened, somebody was giving out ehMac T Shirts. Will there be those shirts at the meet?


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Anyone here remember the MAGIC "wet togethers" at that place on Eglinton west of Yonge (the Spruce Goose? Loose Moose?)


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Ok, if Sunday is better for people, than the 4th is it.

We should start a new topic with a poll now and see who can and can not make it. I think I might just do that...


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

A poll sounds like a good idea. Like I said, I can't make Sunday but Saturday is fine.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

nxnw said:


> Anyone here remember the MAGIC "wet togethers" at that place on Eglinton west of Yonge (the Spruce Goose? Loose Moose?)


I never went to those, but I did meet Roy and a few others a few times closer to where I lived then, a more northerly Yonge-like location.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

OK Sunday is good for me, (the Saturday would be better), but if we don't make the decision now, we'll just be here forever. If some people can't come, that's the way it has to be...We'll see you next meet.

Anyway...I'll definately make it to the meet. From my understanding, it's: 

Sunday, December 4, 2005
Rainforest Cafe, Yorkdale mall

BTW, we can just tell the employees at the Rainforest Cafe, that we're having a meet, and they will seat whoever comes at the table everyone else is.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Can somebody make a poll then post the link here? Thanks!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry to double post, but also, what time will it be at? Thanks!


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I never went to those, but I did meet Roy and a few others a few times closer to where I lived then, a more northerly Yonge-like location.


I can't remember a Roy, but I do remember Ken, Mark, Lawrence, Amy & Phil, John-Marc, Oliver, Oliver, Holly, Maury, Thor, Hamish, other guy, etc.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Sorry to double post, but also, what time will it be at? Thanks!


I don't know, the time hasn't been announced yet. But I'm gonna say 12:30. I don't know if anyone else can make it for that time, but I just wanna settle this., and besides I was hoping for a lunch-y type of thing because I won;t be able to make it for a dinner.

So here's the info for all that want to come:
Place: Rainforest Cafe, Yorkdale Mall
Time:12:30PM
Date: Sunday, December 4, 2005


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

OK..now it's 12:30!
Is this the FINAL, written-in-stone, absolute, time???
1 pm anyone? *just kidding*


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Bud Bray said:


> OK..now it's 12:30!
> Is this the FINAL, written-in-stone, absolute, time???
> 1 pm anyone? *just kidding*


 Well, yes, this is the *final * time. I haven't gotten that many responses, so I hope most people can come.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I can. Why dont we just make a poll!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I have now posted one!


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

audiodan said:


> I have now posted one!


Yup, I voted in it. I'm glad we have finally come to an agreement on the time and place for this event. Only trouble there is now: _how will we know each other?_ Appleauthority and I have already discussed this and an idea I liked was the nametag one. We can wear tags with our username and avatar. Like a 5" by 5" picture of our avatar. 
So look out for that:
<<<------


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive got mine printed! Look out for me!!!
<----------


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

iNeedhelp said:


> Yup, I voted in it. I'm glad we have finally come to an agreement on the time and place for this event. Only trouble there is now: _how will we know each other?_ Appleauthority and I have already discussed this and an idea I liked was the nametag one. We can wear tags with our username and avatar. Like a 5" by 5" picture of our avatar.
> So look out for that:
> <<<------


Sorry to butt in here guys, but walking around with strange symbols on begs attention you don't need.

Why not just each wear a small Apple logo on your jacket (you can print once from the Apple site) and them introduce each other when you see the logo.

No sense attracting unwanted attention in a pub or restaurant is there? Or maybe TO is safer than Edmonton?


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

lol, You're lucky. My avatar has so many different colours on it. I'm just gonna wear a shirt with this on it:









Maybe we all should?....And we could wait outside of the Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

will someone be giving them away? I remeber I saw somebody give em away when apple yorkdal opened


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't know...I'll just make my own.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Actually, further on the idea of SINC's, why don't we take the cool little white Apple stickers that come with practically every Apple product and paste it on your jackets? Actually, most Apple products come with two--one for the front, one for the back. Puts them to use, eh?


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

It _is_ a good idea, but since I don't have any of those stickers, I'll just be wearing an unofficial ehMac t-shirt.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I would feel like a "special child" having two apple sticks along side my apple shirt with my name tag (picture with user name which is also apple).


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I went to Yorkdale yesterday, and I've been thinking of a good place to meet. We could meet in The Source, which is across from the Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Countdown starts now!: 20 more days until the ehMac meet.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought we would be meeting in the rainforest caffe


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

No, I meant, we could go in The Source, so we could find each other. Then we could all walk down to the Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

interesting. Should we all like donate money or something for lunch or hows thins thing gonna work. Itenarary? schedule of events?


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

apple=god said:


> interesting. Should we all like donate money or something for lunch or hows thins thing gonna work. Itenarary? schedule of events?


I don't know how these things work, I thought we'd pay for ourselves...


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

That works!


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

So...does anyone else agree?

Also, this is the plan: We'll all meet at the source (which is across from the Rainforest Cafe), then we'll walk over to the restaurant.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Just a reminder, this is coming up in 5 days!!! Remember, we will meet at the source at 12:30, and when we all arrive we will walk over to the Rain Forest Cafe!


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Is anyone else holding up a sign with their username? Mine will say "iNeedhelp." Nah the Source will kick me out if I do that. It'll just say "INH."


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm gonna have a 5" by 5" Picture of my old icon, with my username above, taped onto my shirt!


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Your old avatar was a picture of a black apple, right?


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

2 more days!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

Got my name tag made & rarin to go!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Okay just to make sure here, who are expected to come, where are we meeting, and what time?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm here!


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

audiodan said:


> I'm here!


Did you leave that post in Yorkdale?  btw, I couldn't make it, I have a buttload of stuff to do....


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I'm at the Apple Store Yorkdale. Who's supposed to be here? I haven't seen anyone with name tags except myself.  Audiodan where are you?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you still there? I am at the entrance right now with Bud, Travis, and The Great Waka!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Yep I'm here I'm on an Mac mini wearing an ehMac tag. I'm pretty close the the iPod stand.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Okay, I'm at the entrance, working on an iBook. I'm wearing a pretty obvious ehMac tag.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Great turn out! Good to meet you guys!


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Great turn out! Good to meet you guys!


Good to meet you too. But the turnout wasn't THAT great. Next time!
BTW, your friend is REALLY quiet *grin*.

Bud


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Why the grin Lol. I would think he would be quiet (he hasn't made the switch!)


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

You brought a MICROSOFTITE SPY to our SECRET meeting?
You will now be FLOGGED!
...oh and you have your mac taken away....


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Noooooo!!!!!! Any thing but my Mac!!!!!!


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Noooooo!!!!!! Any thing but my Mac!!!!!!


...and your little dog too!
*insert evil cackle here*


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

So...Anyone for Jan. 4?


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

Phunny gui!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Bud Bray said:


> You brought a MICROSOFTITE SPY to our SECRET meeting?
> You will now be FLOGGED!
> ...oh and you have your mac taken away....


not only that, but replaced with a p3 1.2 Ghz, 128 mb ram, running xp home, service pack 1

now that'll fix ya


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> not only that, but replaced with a p3 1.2 Ghz, 128 mb ram, running xp home, service pack 1
> 
> now that'll fix ya


Ooooooh, that's NASTY!


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

*I'm a REAL PERSON!*

Hey! I'm a FULL CITIZEN now!
Does this mean i'm legal now???
Oh GOODY!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Bud! Nice to see you around more often! (I have seen you post before today! But, I have SEEN you!)


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Wow Bud! Nice to see you around more often! (I have seen you post before today! But, I have SEEN you!)


Ya, but you'll never take me in ALIVE copper!
ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Is that some inside joke I don't know about?...


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

Just playful banter between people who actually showed up for the meeting.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Bud Bray said:


> Just playful banter between people who *actually showed up for the meeting*.


Ouch!


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

SO...anyone up for another try in the new year, weather permitting? I thought Sunday was pretty good for a first try. Given that Jan & Feb weather SUCKS, how about shooting for a weekend in March? Downtown, say Eaton Centre? May as well get the ball rolling and let's TRY to keep it to ONE posting! *grin*
Bud


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> Sounds good to me...


OK, that's ONE!
How many members in the GTA on this board? 
C'mon folks!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Well, chances are, we might have an Eaton's Centre Apple Store opening to attend to around that time (maybe a bit later).


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Bud Bray said:


> Given that Jan & Feb weather SUCKS


And December! Holy Batman, did you look outside this morning? 

Anyway, where in the Eaton Centre would we have our little meet?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Why don't we have our meet the day the new Apple Store opens?!?!?! The first person there can save all of us spots in line! And, we would get Apple T shirts!!!


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

audiodan said:


> Why don't we have our meet the day the new Apple Store opens?!?!?! The first person there can save all of us spots in line! And, we would get Apple T shirts!!!


This is a great idea, but the only problem is that we still do not know the exact date the Apple store is opening. For know all we can do is come up with a place, and a time.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

When would we find out?


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

OK, the weekends in March are 4th, 11th, 18th & 25th. 
Location? How about Greenjeans?
I'm thinking the Saturday might be better but let's see what others say (NO POLLS, please!)
Audiodan, i'm counting on you and The Great Waka to be "Fur shur"!
So...talk to us people!


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Bud Bray said:


> OK, the weekends in March are 4th, 11th, 18th & 25th.
> Location? How about Greenjeans?
> I'm thinking the Saturday might be better but let's see what others say (NO POLLS, please!)
> Audiodan, i'm counting on you and The Great Waka to be "Fur shur"!
> So...talk to us people!


Exactly! All the planning should be done right here! Everyone from Ottawa have planned more than one meet in only one thread!


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

OK...back to this again!
Anyone up for a March meeting, downtown, Eaton Centre, Mr. Greenjeans?


----------



## GREENAPPLE (Nov 30, 2005)

*yeah this is good*

ill be there for sure let me see who make me crazy before here lol


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

dolawren said:


> Yes...
> Paupers I believe was the location for the meet, Or was that the Magic meetup?
> Whatever, This most likely will take awhile and I'll probably be down south on a
> cruise ship by the time it does get organized.


Yuppaupers was a magic meetup


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, Audiodan..nice doo! You gonna be at the next meeting? WITHOUT the dog on your head!


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

So far, outstanding response, as usual!
C'mon people, it's not rocket science. Do people want a get-together in March? Need to comfirm a DATE...4,11,18 or 25


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm up for a downtown meeting. Right now my Saturday evenings in March are free, but I may be called out of town for interviews for grad school


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey, I almost missed this thread. Yeah, I'll be there for sure. Mr Greenjeans is definitely a good idea. Any Saturday in March is fine by me.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I would love to go to the Eatons Center with you guys as soon as the store opened there!


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, that's 3 1/2! AD...we're shooting for MARCH...not MAY here! Get with the program! And get that DOG off your head! You don't know where it's been!

So....which date then???
4,11,etc...


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Heh, I might come some time in March, but can we all meet up in May again?


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

Let's try to get the March one first...OK?


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

So, do we want to set an official date, or put a poll up to see when people are around and available?


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

What ever works...the clock is ticking!


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

In that case, I'll put up a poll later today, if that's alright.


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

You DO realise there will be more "NOT GOING" than going.
So far I believe we have 4-5 people confirmed...not bad, better than last time.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Bah, sorry folks, but I'm going to have to retract my 'any Saturday in March is fine' statement and replace it with any Sunday in March is fine. As of now, I have rehearsals on Saturdays.


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

The Great Waka said:


> Bah, sorry folks, but I'm going to have to retract my 'any Saturday in March is fine' statement and replace it with any Sunday in March is fine. As of now, I have rehearsals on Saturdays.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
You can't do this to us! We need you!
We STILL need to fix a DATE!
4 weekends available....


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

OK...next weekend Mar 4-5...YEA or NAY?


----------



## Bud Bray (Oct 31, 2005)

OK, so far on this site we have the following people interested in attending...
Myself, Greenapple,Highapostle,The Great Waka and Audiodan. 

What we DON'T have is a confirmed DATE! TGW says only Sundays...so

Mar 5 ?
Mar 12?
Mar 19?
Mar 26? 
At 1pm, Mr. Greenjeans, the Eaton Centre (Downtown)

One choice in 4...C'mon!


----------

